# Canon 6D 1080p Video Test



## grahamclarkphoto (May 28, 2013)

Hello all,

I have just uploaded an uncompressed 1080p video test of the Canon EOS 6D. It's actually the first video I've ever shot on any camera ever, so the quality of editing is definitely not the purpose here, but rather simply present examples of 6D video.







Video on Vimeo: https://vimeo.com/67106188

If you have any questions let me know! Original review article: http://www.grahamclarkphoto.com/review-canon-eos-6d/

--
Graham Clark | grahamclarkphoto.com


----------

